# Desert Hairy Scorpion



## Syntax323 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi all, new to the forum. Loving it so far! Great information. I'm somewhat new to scorpion care.

I had my Desert Hairy scorpion die on me earlier this morning, my guess is from the heat. Got pretty hot here today, and I was away only to come back and see him not moving, and the temps in his enclosure at 122F.  :wall:

Does anyone know where I can get a new one in the Arizona area. I could go on a search for one, but that's a pain. Any stores around, or websites that deliver them?

I guess I would be interested in other Scorpions as well. Not so much emperors, but yeah.

Thanks for any information!


----------



## Jorpion (Aug 18, 2010)

If you're in Arizona, go outside with a black light and catch a couple  They are your state's indigenous scorpion and inhabit a very large area. This particular time of year at about 11pm - 3am is prime hunting time. I'm certain that you could find at least one within an hour.

If not, then I'm sure that every pet store in your area offers good 'ol Hadrurus arizonensis.

As far as your temps - 122 is waaaay too high. You cooked him alive  

For the past three years I've been keeping mine at temps between 70 at night and 85 during the day. I've had nothing but healthy scorpions since. I provide them with 8 inches of burrowing substrate (a secret blend of my own), and they've rewarded me with tunnels and dens viewable through the front glass. It's quite amazing to watch how systematic they are at excavating the perfect hole. I also buried a small water dish at substrate level of the highest point in their enclosure [20-gallon long]. I keep a small amount of water in the dish at all times and observe them drinking quite often. Because of the large size of the tank, I house 3 adults "communally" and have not observed any cannibalism or violence for the past 3 years.

Good luck and watch those temps.

Jeff


----------



## Syntax323 (Aug 18, 2010)

Jorpion said:


> If you're in Arizona, go outside with a black light and catch a couple  They are your state's indigenous scorpion and inhabit a very large area. This particular time of year at about 11pm - 3am is prime hunting time. I'm certain that you could find at least one within an hour.
> 
> If not, then I'm sure that every pet store in your area offers good 'ol Hadrurus arizonensis.
> 
> ...


Hey! I appreciate all the tips. Do you have any pictures of your setup? Would love to see. 

I plan on going on a hunt this weekend when I finally get a day off. Gives me time to setup a better enclosure as well.


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Aug 18, 2010)

how in the heck did it get 122? thats nuts. tucson is having a reptile show in a few weeks, you can get a nice big dhs for 5 dollars probably, i saw one that was atleast 3 inchs last year for 5 bucks.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 18, 2010)

snappleWhiteTea said:


> how in the heck did it get 122? thats nuts. tucson is having a reptile show in a few weeks, you can get a nice big dhs for 5 dollars probably, i saw one that was atleast 3 inchs last year for 5 bucks.


$5!?!?!?!?!  :eek     I'm jealous.   That's just insane.   That's too cheap.  Tell them to raise their prices!   :drool:


----------



## gromgrom (Aug 19, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> $5!?!?!?!?!  :eek     I'm jealous.   That's just insane.   That's too cheap.  Tell them to raise their prices!   :drool:


yea cheapest they get in ohio is 15 bucks


----------



## Syntax323 (Aug 19, 2010)

snappleWhiteTea said:


> how in the heck did it get 122? thats nuts. tucson is having a reptile show in a few weeks, you can get a nice big dhs for 5 dollars probably, i saw one that was atleast 3 inchs last year for 5 bucks.


Oh yeah! I read about the reptile show. I don't know if i'll go to the one in Tucson, couple hour drive. Usually have one in Phoenix, or Mesa also. Especially at fairgrounds if my mind serves me correctly.

The one I had measured to 4.5", and I killed him! 

Well, it was 110 - 113F outside, and me being the dummy not thinking when I was putting more dirt in his enclosure grabbed it from the yard in the middle of the sun, so the dirt was cooking for a few hours, and yeah... I felt so dumb! Felt so bad too  Poor little(biiig) guy!

Oh, btw...I found mine in my backyard just hanging out on the patio with the crickets and crap. Also found a bark scorpion with babies same night, but let her be.


----------

